

Clipper: Big Brother's Best Friend? - geekinthecorner
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/inthemission/detail?entry_id=79222

======
limmeau
Even for billing and to detect fraud, it should be sufficient to just record
the date and fare and delete them after one billing cycle.

